# Filing the divorce



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

I filing tomo 29 jan.  just want to share.
we been separated since oct 17. 3 months already.
I did the ultimately exposure at ow work place. I think she gonna quit her job. :smthumbup:

Feeling great right now. For those still in limbo land, faster file. Don waste time on those scumbags.


----------

